# Fairy tale themed house? Need help with sets.



## faithiefaith (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I finally finished my home loan, so now I'm working on getting all of my rooms fairytale themed. The problem is, I can't find a nice guide for which furniture sets go with which theme! D:

So far I have:
Mermaid
Harvest
Regal
Rococo

I believe those are all fairytale, so my house just needs 2 more sets. I'm not sure about the harvest set, I just went with it because it's pink and purple. Does anyone know of other fairytale sets?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 20, 2013)

The harvest set is "trendy" according to moridb. Off the top of my head, I remember the snowflake and sweets series being fairy tale. You can check for others here.


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 20, 2013)

is snowflake the ice set? thank you so much, this site is exactly the type of thing I was trying to find last night.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that. It's ice. I seem to have named it Snowflake in my mind


----------



## Beanie (Jul 20, 2013)

PM me if you need anything seasonal  I won't charge a ridiculous price for them and I can pretty much get you anything.


----------



## pocky (Jul 20, 2013)

Princess Set 
Mush Set
Ice Set
Lovely Set
Snowman Set
Sweets Set


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 20, 2013)

Sour of Hanoi said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. It's ice. I seem to have named it Snowflake in my mind



That's okay! It looks like snowflakes so I definitely knew what you meant!




Beanie said:


> PM me if you need anything seasonal  I won't charge a ridiculous price for them and I can pretty much get you anything.



Thank you! I will definitely =D




pocky said:


> Princess Set
> Mush Set
> Ice Set
> Lovely Set
> ...



Oh my gosh that mushroom set is sooo cute. Thanks for helping :3 Seems like most of the fairy tale sets I don't have are for special events.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the Ice, and the Gorgeous sets would be great.   

Sweets is great for another house in town that's the "wicked witch in the woods."


----------



## niquepinkjhaterz (Feb 23, 2014)

if anyone is selling the princess set can you pm me


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2014)

The lovely set is so overwhelmingly pink.  But when I was going for the fairy tale theme I had Cyrus redo them with a mostly white look (which I really like a whole lot better) and I designed a nice pale yellow, mint and pink design for the pillows and stuff. That really toned down the room a lot.


----------



## stormsastridestories (Aug 15, 2014)

Try the sweets and princess sets. Ice is also considered fairy tale.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a handy link for you! It lists all of the Fairy Tale items in the game. I used this and got 2mil points for a Fairy Tale house. 

My advice would be to ONLY use stuff from that list. In my old town, I attempted a Fairy Tale house and used furniture that I thought looked good, but weren't actually Fairy Tale. I only had 500k points... Not even enough to unlock the golden exterior. Also, the HHA loves when you have non-furniture items like balloons, clothing, songs, etc.


----------



## pika62221 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't you only need 5 since the basement isn't supposed to be included?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 10, 2014)

I love PandaBerryinSpace's link because you can see all items. However, if you would also like just a list, go here. Search for "interior themes" and you'll find a list for all the different themes. I did the fairytale theme using the list. 

Have fun! I just love the look.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 10, 2014)

The mushroom set is also considered fairy tale themed.


----------

